
Former Valve developer Michael Abrash joins Oculus as Chief Scientist - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/28/5558266/former-valve-developer-michael-abrash-joins-oculus-as-chief-scientist
======
eco
Carmack and Abrash working together again. I almost feel like Oculus should
institute the same policy the Secret Service does with respect to the
President and Vice President being in the same room together. Too dangerous to
lose them both.

